# DO YOUR BABYS COME TO YOU WHEN CALLED



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need some help my Matilda will not come to me when I call her name. She is 4 months old now and it is so important she learn to come when called. Also she has just started this barking thing, how can I get her to stop. I look at her cute little face and she melts my heart. need help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To teach the "come" command.... put her on a leash and have her sit. Then get a few feet away from her and say, "Matilda.... come". Say it with a crisp, clipped sound.... Sort of give a little tug on the leash and as she walks to you sort of touch her rear to get her to sit and then give her tons of praise and a treat. Keep practicing this and eventually move farther away and then try it without the leash. 

Also, never ask her to come and give any harsh words, etc. Always make "come" a very happy thing. Eventually you can alternate giving treats every other time and then just now and then.

I think I have this right..... I'm trying to remember from training class with my first Malt. I haven't taught K & C to come. Catcher will come always when I call but Kallie is stubborn and won't. I need to work on training also!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack is 6 months old now, and though he "knows" the come command, he won't always actually do it -- only if he's not interested in something else! I use the "C'mere Jacky" pseudo-command for when I sort of want him to come over here, you know, so it's all right really if he doesn't obey -- and I am just starting to seriously train the "Jacky, COME" command that I want him to ALWAYS OBEY no matter what (like to get him to get out of the road or another danger or something). I also have to take him to obedience classes pretty soon to make sure he has respect for me and my commands.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A reliable recall can be a life saver. We play a few games to help teach it. 

First game is the recall game. You and another person sit across from each other. You hold her while the other person waves a treat and then calls once for her to come or whatever your word will be. You send her back and forth. 

Play sit, wait, come. Have your dog sit, ask her to wait/stay, take a step or two back, then call her and run backwards as you do. Use a leash to help ensure her success. 

The interuption game means put her on a leash somewhere not too distracting (back yard). Let her get entertained. Then, call her excitedly, run backwards, and you can help her to you with the leash if needed. Treat and let her go back to playing. Never call her to end a game. 

Never use your recall if you can't be sure she'll do it. It takes a lot of repetitions and consistency to get a solid recall. This is where a leash comes in handy. Never call her to end a game or go inside. Always have it be a positive thing. 

An obedience class would really help you out. It can make all the difference in the world having somebody show you in person how to work with your dog. 

As for barking, I like to ask the dog to do something else rather than yell or tell them no. A recall or puppy push ups are good alternative behaviors. Treat for that behavior.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Aug 30 2005, 06:10 AM
> *A reliable recall can be a life saver. We play a few games to help teach it.
> 
> First game is the recall game. You and another person sit across from each other. You hold her while the other person waves a treat and then calls once for her to come or whatever your word will be. You send her back and forth.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

JMM great advice. Quick question?? What are puppy push ups? we're having MAJOR barking issues with our older Malt, Stitch


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Mine ALWAYS come when I call. They never know if I'm calling because I have a treat, or if I want to play, or if I want to pet them, kiss them, snuggle with them, etc. They are always so curious to see what I want. Sometimes I call them just to see them come running. And then I praise them and love on them and they are glad that they came.

As for the stop barking thing, that is something we still need to practice sometimes what with kids setting off fireworks every other day in the park across the street, drunks thinking they can sing or wanting to bash each other's heads in, etc. What I do is as soon as they bark, I say, "Quiet!" and then immediately praise before they have a chance to make another sound. I pet them and love on them a bit, say quiet again, praise again. Then, as soon as there is another bark-worthy noise, I look at them and say, "Quiet" and praise them immediately before they've had a chance to think about barking. Works for us.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Summer comes somethimes and sometimes she doesn't







I really need to take her to a classs She sits ,waves, and will lay down when i tell her but she only comes half the time I never let her out front because, it becomes a game to her and she runs . I hate that. (thankfully we live on a private street and have a large front lawn) Barking, she's a peach







very little and really only when she wants something (play,down, etc) I think half the time when I hold her she's trying to talk to me














I just wish I new what she was saying :lol: 
She reminds me of our cats -_- indepentant litttle things :lol:


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex comes. It doesnt matter what I call him, Come here lovey, come here Rex, come here puppy. We taught him by giving him treats when he did come. It took him about a month to catch on consistently. He will come for free now, doesnt even need a treat!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dooly_@Aug 30 2005, 06:35 AM
> *JMM great advice.  Quick question?? What are puppy push ups?  we're having MAJOR barking issues with our older Malt, Stitch
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95270*


[/QUOTE]

Puppy push ups are going from sit, down, stand, repeat. 

The idea is to ask for an alternative behavior that is incompatible with barking.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Off topic...just noticed Matlida has a binky in your siggy! How cute is that!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Aug 30 2005, 09:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puppy push ups are going from sit, down, stand, repeat. 

The idea is to ask for an alternative behavior that is incompatible with barking.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95320
[/B][/QUOTE]
is this a good idea...?? When kodie barks now... or gets nasty.. I ask him for his paw and then he stops and gives me paw... ?? Is that the same idea as asking for an alternative behavior?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Aug 30 2005, 09:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
is this a good idea...?? When kodie barks now... or gets nasty.. I ask him for his paw and then he stops and gives me paw... ?? Is that the same idea as asking for an alternative behavior?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95329
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, same idea. Run him through a few behaviors to really get his attention.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

One of the advantages of having multiple dogs is that they learn from each other. Cookie is extremely smart and obedient, she knows over 10 commands. For some reason, the other dogs learned quickly because of her.

The most important ones in my opinion are "come" and "no". I find that when "come" fails, I can always use "yum yum" (I say it when it's treat time). That works better in almost all cases


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 30 2005, 08:06 PM
> *One of the advantages of having multiple dogs is that they learn from each other.  Cookie is extremely smart and obedient, she knows over 10 commands.  For some reason, the other dogs learned quickly because of her.
> 
> The most important ones in my opinion are "come" and "no".  I find that when "come" fails, I can always use "yum yum" (I say it when it's treat time).  That works better in almost all cases
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My dogs have no idea what "no" means LOL We use "uh oh" in a happy voice which means to try a different behavior. If Mikey was sniffing something yucky and I say uh oh, he'll sit or come or give a paw. They do know "yucky" which actually means look at me for a treat instead of whatever you were into. Again, it is a happy cue rather than a negative.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I am still giving treats when they respond to the "come" command. However, if we are out and they are off their leashes... "come" is not as effective as "Come, treat, treat!" Then they run like the wind. They must figure they should get paid for their exercise!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I feel for you because I'm also having the same problem. With Bella, we didn't do any real "training" exactly because she already knew so much by the time I got her (Bless her breeder!), Harley though, is a different story. She's a little darling, but we have some work to do







I think I'll try the suggestions JMM gave you, Bella always comes to me and I think its because she knows its always a good thing (hugs, kisses) so I totally agree with that.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

does the buttercup come to me when called? bwhahaaaahahaahaahahahahahaha!!!!!





















































































when Her Royal Highness finds i'm worthy of her presence (or i open the cabinet where the greenies are stored...either, i suppose), she'll saunter on over. sometimes, she just comes running over to me for no apparent reason. kinda like a cat would. you know how cats just suddenly decide "oh crap, i need to be in the DINING ROOM!!! like, YESTERDAY!!!!" and they shoot off to that spot only to fall asleep again? buttercup will come running over, paw on my leg or the side of the chair like CRAZY...and only to go to sleep as i pick her up. 

when there is food involved, she will go thru her whole gamut of tricks. all three of them. and if "paw" doesnt work, she'll try each of her paws until i find one i like, i suppose. 

she's not bright, but she's PRETTY!!!!!!!!

ann marie and the "greenie goddess" buttercup


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Chelsey never used to come to us when called. She is one year old now. finally she will come to us. She is starting to get good at it. She will come to use and run around or dance at our feet. One time she got out of the house and headed down the road. She would not come back. My husband ran out side after her with no shoes on.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

My puppy will come in a play session. He likes to sit and look at me, and when I get a few feet away, I have to turn around, get down and call his name, and then he'll come running, but sometimes when he knows I'm going to pick him up, he'll run from me because usually that means I'm going to put him on his potty or in the kitchen. 

We're going to clicker training in a couple of weeks. He'll be about 18 weeks old. Is that too young for obedience training, JMM, or if you start them younger, the better?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Sep 6 2005, 09:04 PM
> *she's not bright, but she's PRETTY!!!!!!!!*










She sure is (pretty), but I think she's doing ok....after all she did train you!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i am totally having a problem also with maxi and the "Come" Command
he walks ahead of me when we go for walks he just will not listen when it comes to this and it scares me because if he ever got loose i would never see him again
its ironic because he is so attached to me yet he doesnt get it
i took him to the park the other day i had him on a long long leash 
i did the maxi come here and i started pulling the leash slowly and he refused and laid down 
i was so jealous because there was this other person walking with there dog not on a leash and he was walking right behind her and here is my maxi boy running in circles like a luny 
i mean he follows the other commands like sit, paw roll over and lay down
and yet he refuses to learn this stay and come command
although if we are home and i say maxi come here he will come
i am talking about when we are out and about 
he scares me because he will run off a sidewalk and im like maxi CAR stay 
he doesnt get it 
help!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 7 2005, 09:19 AM
> *My puppy will come in a play session.  He likes to sit and look at me, and when I get a few feet away, I have to turn around, get down and call his name, and then he'll come running, but sometimes when he knows I'm going to pick him up, he'll run from me because usually that means I'm going to put him on his potty or in the kitchen.
> 
> We're going to clicker training in a couple of weeks.  He'll be about 18 weeks old.  Is that too young for obedience training, JMM, or if you start them younger, the better?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97477*


[/QUOTE]


no its not to young and my neighbor clicker trained his 2 sister cockapoos and they really listen its great if you can get it to work , when he presses the clicker they both come out running


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bridge_@Sep 7 2005, 09:19 AM
> *My puppy will come in a play session.  He likes to sit and look at me, and when I get a few feet away, I have to turn around, get down and call his name, and then he'll come running, but sometimes when he knows I'm going to pick him up, he'll run from me because usually that means I'm going to put him on his potty or in the kitchen.
> 
> We're going to clicker training in a couple of weeks.  He'll be about 18 weeks old.  Is that too young for obedience training, JMM, or if you start them younger, the better?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97477*


[/QUOTE]


I say the younger the better....Teddy started learning the minute he came home with me (I am sorry to say this was at 8 weeks, before I knew better). Teddy was able to learn so many things that it seemed he was smarter than I was with all of the tricks he learned. He still knows each and every one and is still able to learn new ones really quickly, but in the beginning it almost felt like I would give the suggestion for him to do something and he had it down pat. Sit, down, stay and come were done in the first day and we just improved on them from there. My friends come over and say "ok, what does Teddy do now". 

I also really believe that the tone of voice when you are commanding them is so important....the few times that I have had to assure Teddy stay he just literally went down and stayed....and I was so grateful because I had dropped a glass one time and the other was with chicken which he is allergic to and I did not want him to have...I was so happy that he stayed that time knowing that he has no clue that the chicken makes him sick and I am sure he thought it smelled marvelous. I was so proud. 


Now, I will say that if he is going to a public class make sure that he is up to date on all shots so that he does not pick up something from another puppy.

JMM - I don't think Teddy knows the word NO either....we use enough as in enough barking


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Audrey comes 99.999% of the time. We also never use 'COME' if we are going to tell her off or for anything negative. 
We find the 'drop it' command really important too.

I think we got lucky because Audrey is generally very obedient. She occasionally gets so overwhelmed with excitment to see one of her favorite people if it's been a while, that she forgets to listen. I am very stern with her when she does that, and it only takes one sharp reminder and she is good as gold - even if she is practically wiggling on the floor with excitment until she gets the 'OK' to go!  

I don't feel like we can compromise on the 'come' issue as we live in such a high traffic area, that god forbid if she got away and didn't stop when told it could be deadly. We took her to training class early on also.

BTW, as I write this she is on her back with all her legs in the air, twitching in her sleep. SO cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Sep 7 2005, 11:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

